

Weev Talks About Life In Prison And His Plans To Open A Hedge Fund, TRO LLC - applecore
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/15/weev-talks-about-life-in-prison-and-his-plans-to-open-a-hedge-fund-tro-llc/

======
taybin
So now that he's out we can stop treating him like a hero?

